# Pentosan daily IM injections



## Kepler22B (May 5, 2016)

I recently started daily IM injections of Pentosan/Glucosamine combination, about 2ml total. Any suggestions on pinning IM daily and how/where? I reckon Pentosan dissolves away within 24 hours, so daily pinning may not be as troublesome as with oil based injectables. Subq is not an option as I believe Pentosan is meant for IM. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ls61973 (May 6, 2016)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/2010/joint-matrix-protocols-rehabilitating-soft-tissue-and-joints/


----------

